# Filtro sin flechas de lista desplegable



## t4373125 (Jul 8, 2002)

Me gustaria aplicar un filtro por codigo VBA y que no salgan las flechas de lista desplegable en todos los titulos.

Solo he logrado quitarla en la columna de la condicion:
Range("A1").AutoFilter 5, "Juan", VisibleDropDown:=False

Y de manera lenta y poco elegante en todas las demas:
    Range("A1").AutoFilter 1, VisibleDropDown:=False
    Range("A1").AutoFilter 2, VisibleDropDown:=False
    Range("A1").AutoFilter 3, VisibleDropDown:=False
    Range("A1").AutoFilter 4, VisibleDropDown:=False
    Range("A1").AutoFilter 6, VisibleDropDown:=False

alguien sabe un método directo y rapido para quitar las flechas de los demas titulos de las columnas?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 8, 2002)

La verdad no conozco un método más rápido, pero lo que se puede hacer es un ciclo, así:

<Pre>Sub T()
Dim i As Integer
For i = 1 To ActiveSheet.AutoFilter.Range.Columns.Count
    If i = 1 Then
        ActiveSheet.AutoFilter.Range.AutoFilter i, 5, VisibleDropDown:=False
    Else
        ActiveSheet.AutoFilter.Range.AutoFilter i, VisibleDropDown:=False
    End If
Next i
End Sub</pre>

Aquí lo importante es la condición del i = 1, en la que si es cierto, pongo la condición del filtro, y si no, lo único que se hace es desaparecer la flecha.


----------

